# Clen and ECA



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Does clen and ECA use the same receptor? And if so does that mean that there is no point in running ECA on the two week off part of two on / two off.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Bump


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

MrM said:


> Does clen and ECA use the same receptor? And if so does that mean that there is no point in running ECA on the two week off part of two on / two off.


 You dont need to run clen 2 weeks on 2 off anyway, just run it for as long as you like. It is a myth that you need to allow receptors to clear. You will build a tolerance though.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> You dont need to run clen 2 weeks on 2 off anyway, just run it for as long as you like. It is a myth that you need to allow receptors to clear. You will build a tolerance though.


 Could always throw in some ketotifen or Benadryl to clean up receptors to prevent tolerance.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Simon 88 said:


> Could always throw in some ketotifen or Benadryl to clean up receptors to prevent tolerance.


 Have some ketotifen on order and will check out if I can get the right antihistamine- I take one during the summer any way so the way I see it I can take antihistamine ED and just run clen till I'm happy with results or feel to ropy.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MrM said:


> Have some ketotifen on order and will check out if I can get the right antihistamine- I take one during the summer any way so the way I see it I can take antihistamine ED and just run clen till I'm happy with results or feel to ropy.


 Good plan, I'd always personally never go more than 6 weeks of clen, then have a week or two off the meds and then kick start it again.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Just throwing this out there; ketotifen and benadryl will do diddly squat... and after about 6 weeks you may as well just stop taking it. Taking a couple days off, or trying to cycle it every other week just doesn't cut it. No point in running it long term. Plan your cycle for about 4-6 weeks strategically to get the most bang for you buck.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Just throwing this out there; ketotifen and benadryl will do diddly squat... and after about 6 weeks you may as well just stop taking it. Taking a couple days off, or trying to cycle it every other week just doesn't cut it. No point in running it long term. Plan your cycle for about 4-6 weeks strategically to get the most bang for you buck.


 So is a better plan just to run 5weeks (sort of what was planned) and just up the dose as required?

as an option that involves popping less pills it kind of appeals more


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MrM said:


> So is a better plan just to run 5weeks (sort of what was planned) and just up the dose as required?
> 
> as an option that involves popping less pills it kind of appeals more


 That's what I'd personally do.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

as a side note from first question, no they use opposite receptors, hence why you switch between them to use recepetor A whilst resting receptor B


----------

